# honnan/honnét



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

Szerintetek mi a különbség a _honnan _és a_ honnét_ szavak között, használatuk szempontjából?

Köszi.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia francis,
Első megközelítésre pusztán stiláris különbség van a kettő között: az első normál köznyelvi szó a második népies, de lehet kifejezője durvább, nem választékos stílusnak is.

Pl. _Honnét a fenéből veszed ezt?_ kicsit őszintébben, spontánabbul hangzik számomra, mint ez: _Honnan a fenéből veszed ezt?_


----------



## Akitlosz

A világon semmi.
Másik tájszólás és ennyi.
Van egy olyan magyar nyelvváltozat amelyik igyekszik, vagy inkább csak igyekezne tartani a magánhangzó illeszkedés szabályt, és van egy olyan amelyik szeret inkább egyformán é-vel toldalékolni.

Innen - onnan illetve innét - onnét megoldás.

Vesd össze még:

igyon - igyék, virágozzon - virágozzék

Van amiben ez utóbb nézet diadalmaskodott, például az úgynevezett _nákolás_ hibának kikiáltása.
Lásd: én futnák - futnék, aludnák - aludnék.

Jelentésben nincsen tehát különbség
Másik nyelvváltozat ugyanarra.


----------



## francisgranada

Kösz az érdekes hozzászólásokért . 

Eredetileg abból indultam ki, hogy tudniillik tökéletes szinonimák nem léteznek, tehát ha több kifejezés vagy variáció létezik ugyanarra a szóra, akkor feltételzhető, hogy legalább használatuk vagy kontextus szempontjából nem teljesen mindegy, hogy mikor melyiket használjuk. 

Akitlosz válasza kapcsán a magánhangzó illeszkedés szemponjából: létezik egy_ harmadik variáns _is, amely (szerintem) általánosan biztosan nem használatos (mondjuk nem "helyes"), de létezik, tudnillik: *honnant. *Ebben az esetben a "képlet" így nézhetne ki:

hol - (honnan) - *honnant *(> honnét)
itt - (innen) - *innent *(> innét)
ott - (onnan) - *onnant *(> onnét)

Mi a véleményetek?


----------



## Zsanna

Igazad van abban, hogy a több alak általában valamilyen különbséget takar, nem _véletlen_ nyelvi jelenség. Az általad említettekre is így áll. 
Kedvenc Nyelvművelő Kézikönyvem szerint a te példáid az *alakpárok* kategóriájába tartoznak, mégpedig abba a típusba, amelyek közt csak használati, stílusbeli a különbség. 
Ahogy említettük már fent is, az első alak a normál köznyelvi, a második pedig a népies változat.
A további lehetséges változatok szerintem ugyanolyan eredetűek (valamint stiláris értékűek), mint a második változataid. (És vannak továbbiak is. Pl. az_ innen_ lehet még *innet* meg *innejt* is! Hiába, szerintem a magyarra nagyon jellemző az _alakváltozatok_ és az _alakpárok_ alkalmazása.)

Ami a fenti képletet illeti: nem tudom, hogy ennek hol lehetne utánanézni, de az én megérzésem egy kicsit másfelé küldene:
Mind az "n", mind a "t" valamilyen helyhatározói alak (ld. a lehetséges városnevi variációkat: Pécse*n* - Pécse*tt*), tehát ezek párhuzamosan elférhettek egymás mellett, szerintem tehát sorrend nem állítható fel arra, hogy melyik "jött" melyikből (két különböző toldalékról van szó). 
Ha van egy alak, amelyik jöhetett egy (ill. jelen esetben kettő) másikból, az inkább az "nt"-s alak: pl. az innen és az innét összekombinálásából az innent. 
De ez csupán találgatás, jobb esetben ráérzés részemről.


----------

